

Australian Dating Industry is on the Verge of Big Bang - saurabhchauhann
http://www.isisandosiris.com.au/
Australian dating industry is on the verge of the boom because it is making way for the new and improved sites.... that are making the online dating a pleasurable and precise experience for the singles..
======
c23gooey
if you prepare a splash page to entice people to your offering, its a good
idea to make it readable.

your egyptian background is artistic but makes it awfully painful to read the
text

~~~
saurabhchauhann
Hey pal, the real site is going to up on 6th of August... I am sure you will
love the site when once it will be up.... :) thanks for your suggestion
though..

------
saurabhchauhann
this is true what is happening here....

